# Helping Others



## RJS (Sep 7, 2008)

A man is in bed with his wife when there is a knock on the door. He rolls over and looks at his clock -- it's half-past three in the morning.
"I'm not getting out of bed at this time", he thinks, and rolls over. Then, a louder knock follows. "Aren't you going to answer that?" says his wife. So, he drags himself out of bed and goes downstairs.

He opens the door and there is man standing at the door. It didn't take the homeowner long to realize the man was drunk. "Hi there," slurs the stranger, "Can you give me a push?"

"No. Get lost, it's half-past three. I was in bed," says the man and slams the door.

He goes back up to bed and tells his wife what happened and she says "Dave, that wasn't very nice of you.

Remember that night we broke down in the pouring rain on the way to pick the kids up from the baby-sitter and you had to knock on that man's door to get us started again? What would have happened if he'd told us to get lost?"

"But the guy was drunk," says the husband.

"It doesn't matter," says the wife. "He needs our help and it would be the Christian thing to help him."

So, the husband gets out of bed again, gets dressed and goes downstairs. He opens the door and, not being able to see the stranger anywhere he shouts: "Hey, do you still want a push?" and he hears a voice cry out "Yeah please."

So, still being unable to see the stranger, he shouts: "Where are you?"

And the stranger replies: "I'm over here, on your swing set."


----------



## rhitland (Sep 7, 2008)

I think i would have still went and pushed him, then put him in a Hungarian headlock!


----------



## JTM (Sep 7, 2008)

There's a man, walking down the street at 1 in the morning and he's very drunk. 
    A policeman stops him and asks: Where are you going in that condition? 
    Man: II'mm on mmyy waayyy to a lectttuurre on FFreemmassonnrrry.  
    Officer: Where can you possibly get a lecture on Freemasonry at this time of night? 
    Man: Frromm mmyy wifffe, wwhenn I gget homme!


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greatness...pure greatness.


----------

